# ACL Tear



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

After nearly nine weeks after my crash, I finally saw a knee specialist today. First, xrays were taken to see if there was any bone damage, and luckily there is not. The xrays did show early arthritus in my hips, though... :madman:

The doctor moved my knee around and side to side. He suspects a tear in the ACL, not a complete seperation though. We are going to try to avoid surgery by stregnthening through PT. He gave me the OK to start riding gently on level surfaces. Best case scenario is a return to normal activities after a few months of PT. However, activities involving pivoting motions will have to be minimized/eliminated. Luckily, I am not into playing basketball, football, soccer, and so on... I am in to BIKING! I do like to swing the bat and that involves pivoting at the waist and knees, 

I am still dealing with swelling on a daily basis but it is going down ever so slowly. The swelling causes stiffness and tenderness. The issue here is bone bruising which will eventually heal. I am using a knee brace for work and other activities and then elevating and icing later in the day when I am finished with work. 

I lived on Ibuprophen 24/7 for the first 3-4 weeks and then I started to try using less to see how the inflamation/healing was going. I am now down to a single dose of 800mg a day for work activities. That one dose still makes a considerable difference in functionality.

My bike was "totaled" in the accident. I purchased a replacement bike/new parts recently and now that I know I can ride again, I will start to build it up. In the meanwhile, I will ride my wife's bike to see how it goes.

Hopefully, I can avoid surgery. Although ACL replacement is an outpatient proceedure, the healing time is roughly 12 months!!! YIKES!!!

Anyone out there riding with a damaged ACL??? I'd appreciate some input/feedback.

Thanks,
'hawg


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Full ACL tear here myself. Long story short. I tore it back in 08 at boot camp which I didn't not know I tore it nor did I have it looked at so I took my web belt and put it around my knee for three months. Flash forward two years I have a MRI done. The doc say's I have a full tear, partial meniscus tear. I have two options 1) get it fixed and basically sit around to my EAS 2) Med sep out. I choose the second option. Reason I didn't get it fixed was the 12 month wait and honestly it really didn't bother me that much but I did have to be way more careful twisting during high impact stuff or sports. Thus I wear a nice knee brace but after I got home I got back into MTBing and through that and PT my knee I would say is back up to 85% were it used to be. Does it bother me sometimes, yes. The weather has a huge impact on how it feels. Will I get it fixed IDK. Problem with this is security in having a job and the year long wait well, that's a tuff one for an employer to keep someone who will be out for almost 12 months. Yes you could work depending on what you do but for me it could cost me my job which is on foot 50% of the time. Also if you where to get it fixed the chances of something happening again can go up. Best thing to do for you with what you want to do is get a nice knee brace, yes they can be quiet expensive but worth it for the knee and through bicycling and PT it will slowly get back to normal. Best of luck.
Hutch
Edit: I would get a MRI if you can because the Xray will only show bone damage not really what's going on in there.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hutch3637 said:


> Full ACL tear here myself. Long story short. I tore it back in 08 at boot camp which I didn't not know I tore it nor did I have it looked at so I took my web belt and put it around my knee for three months. Flash forward two years I have a MRI done. The doc say's I have a full tear, partial meniscus tear. I have two options 1) get it fixed and basically sit around to my EAS 2) Med sep out. I choose the second option. Reason I didn't get it fixed was the 12 month wait and honestly it really didn't bother me that much but I did have to be way more careful twisting during high impact stuff or sports. Thus I wear a nice knee brace but after I got home I got back into MTBing and through that and PT my knee I would say is back up to 85% were it used to be. Does it bother me sometimes, yes. The weather has a huge impact on how it feels. Will I get it fixed IDK. Problem with this is security in having a job and the year long wait well, that's a tuff one for an employer to keep someone who will be out for almost 12 months. Yes you could work depending on what you do but for me it could cost me my job which is on foot 50% of the time. Also if you where to get it fixed the chances of something happening again can go up. Best thing to do for you with what you want to do is get a nice knee brace, yes they can be quiet expensive but worth it for the knee and through bicycling and PT it will slowly get back to normal. Best of luck.
> Hutch
> Edit: I would get a MRI if you can because the Xray will only show bone damage not really what's going on in there.


Thanks for your reply Hutch! Can you feel movement in your knee as you walk? I can feel slight forward slippage when I do not have a brace on. Where and what type of brace did you get? Is that brace good for cycling? The brace I was given by my hospital is too stiff & bulky for cycling.

Do you experience any irratation from your tear? Does heating it up give you relief during cold weather? Have you tried hot pads, hot baths, heat rub creams?

I agree with you. I am going to ask for an MRI when I go back to see my doctor. I would rather know exactly how bad this is regardless of when or if I get surgery.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Thanks for your reply Hutch! Can you feel movement in your knee as you walk? I can feel slight forward slippage when I do not have a brace on. Where and what type of brace did you get? Is that brace good for cycling? The brace I was given by my hospital is too stiff & bulky for cycling.
> 
> Do you experience any irratation from your tear? Does heating it up give you relief during cold weather? Have you tried hot pads, hot baths, heat rub creams?
> 
> ...


Yes for me it's like when I lift my leg I feel that the lower is moving seperate sometimes. I was given a DonJoy Armor With Lo Pro FourcePoint Hinge. Had to look it up and I just looked up the price yikes. At this point it's not really irritation because there is probably so much scar tissue which is something to take into consideration also if you don't get surgery. Yes the best for me which doesn't happen any more was electro with the gel. Heat creams work the best but it only really bothers me when it is cold out which has been as of lately. When I was down south or out west the heat helped. As for the braces sometimes I don't wear mine nor should you all the time as the leg will become dependent on it. Ask your doctor about braces because the high end models are custom like mine.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> My bike was "totaled" in the accident. I purchased a replacement bike/new parts recently and now that I know I can ride again, I will start to build it up. In the meanwhile, I will ride my wife's bike to see how it goes.
> 
> Hopefully, I can avoid surgery. Although ACL replacement is an outpatient proceedure, the healing time is roughly 12 months!!! YIKES!!!


Hawg, best wishes for a complete recovery with the ACL. I haven't had that particular injury yet, so no advice to offer. But I was curious about your accident and how that happened.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Econoline said:


> Hawg, best wishes for a complete recovery with the ACL. I haven't had that particular injury yet, so no advice to offer. But I was curious about your accident and how that happened.


I have to think positive about avoiding surgery but it's really hard to do since things are going so slowly. At this point, I am dealing with inflamation that comes on over the course of a few hours of activity (work) when I'm on my feet. It does go down a bit pretty fast once I'm off my feet, though. Not really any internal pain from the ligament issue. The only pain I feel is when the inflamation reduces my range of motion and I try to bend my knee more than it's wants to bend at that time or faster than it wants to bend at that time.

However, if I consider how it was going for me one month ago, I am definately improving.

As far as the accident, the doctor thinks that I hyper-extended and or twisted my knee during the bad fall down a steep mountainside.


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your accident, ACL injury is a tough one. 

I am 40 years old and in October 2010 I cased a jump at Highland, got bucked off the bike and landed on my feet, which resulted in a complete ACL and MCL tear in my right knee. I went through six weeks of PT to let the MCL heal and the inflammation go down and in late November 2010 I had ACL reconstruction surgery using my own hamstring graft. 

Surgery went well without complications, I was in and out of the hospital in six hours, and the pain in the days after surgery wasn't bad at all. Several of my friends who had this surgery said that the pain for a few days was horrible but in my case it just wasn't bad at all. Within three or four days I was walking around in the brace without crutches and a couple of weeks later I started PT. 

I was back on a road bike in late March 2011 and by mid-april I was back on a mountain bike on easy rides. Pedaling felt ok but I did not want to have to lean suddenly on the knee. In May I started getting out on the DH bike again, six months after surgery. It took the whole season to get strength and mobility back and I feel I am about 80% back. There is still some stiffness and some pain, which presents itself after hard days on the saddle or even worse if I try to run. Other friends of mine say that they don't even remember which knee got the surgery, I hope it will keep improving. 

I spent a week riding in Sedona last Thanksgiving and rode every day at least 5 hours a day. In the evening the knee was a little sore but nothing that some ice wouldn't take care of. 

If you feel instability in the knee, don't let a few months off the bike make the decision about the surgery. If you time it right with the worst of the off season for your geography (in my case Winter) you won't lose any prime riding time.

Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## ak57 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had ACL reconstruction surgery in June after a skiing accident. Mine was a complete ACL tear, and they used my hamstring to fix it. I was able to ride ok around September, but I had to be extremely careful. One of my biggest problems was muscle loss: my repaired leg is still smaller than my right leg today. This week I've started riding clipless again, and the last month or two I have been able to ride 6-7 days per week without any problems. Running is a different story, that's still 20 mins max for me. I can go on 5-6 hour rides without trouble from my knee tho. Definitely wouldn't have been able to ride a hard tail, I rode almost every trail sitting down on my fs. Only recently have started riding at ht again. 

I did have a lot of pain post surgery, but that was because I stopped using the pain killers due to the effect they were having on my stomach. Other than that it wasn't too horrible, I was on crutches for about 6 weeks though. I could walk without the crutches at week 2, but was advised to continue using them.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks very much for sharing your experience! I hope it gets better for you, too.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Update!*

Feeling alot better recently. Swelling is almost gone, healing well, and much better flexibility, stability, usability.

Had my first PT visit today. It went well. I can bend my injured knee the same as my other knee, 145 degrees. It's a bit stiff though, so are my hamstring, patella, and calf. Those will be fixed quickly though according to my therapist with a regular stretching routine.

The weak link in my left leg is now my quad which has shrunken alot. This is where I need to stregnthen.

For this week, I am to do 2 sets daily of stretching exercises, and 2 sets daily of stregnthening exercises. My therapist says that I should be functioning mostly "normal" in about 2 months. Of course, PT will continue for several months, though.

Next week, they plan to add weight lifting...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's good news! Don't know if you have or haven't or if your therapist has it available but see if you can get electro-therapy after your PT sessions, not all the time though. I prefer the gel type style as its seemed to help more then regular electro-therapy. Just a suggestion though, but made my knee feel great for days after. If not one thing I do recommend doing if your therapist has or hasn't have you done yet is ice for twenty straight minutes I forget why twenty no more no less though.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hutch3637 said:


> That's good news! Don't know if you have or haven't or if your therapist has it available but see if you can get electro-therapy after your PT sessions, not all the time though. I prefer the gel type style as its seemed to help more then regular electro-therapy. Just a suggestion though, but made my knee feel great for days after. If not one thing I do recommend doing if your therapist has or hasn't have you done yet is ice for twenty straight minutes I forget why twenty no more no less though.


Thanks!!!

Yup, been doing the 20 minute ice thing all along and will continue to do so after a workout on that knee.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Back in the Saddle....again!!!*

After 4 complete weeks of PT, I am getting stronger. I've been doing a little climbing in the past few weeks and each time I try, I feel a little better and and I go a little farther. Still a long way to go but it's going well so far. No pain in my knee but still some tightness from the scar tissue. Last PT visit, I was cleared to return on a monthly basis instead of weekly. The only pain I get is when I stretch, pinch, message the scar tissue. The plan is to break it up and get it moving and stretching with my knee as needed. I still have funky moments where my knee feels out of sorts, though. Some days it swells up and some days it doesn't. Some days it gets stiff and some days it doesn't.

Today, I made it to the top of Las Flores Fireroad, a not too steep climb in my local area. It felt so nice to rest atop a hill again! I'm high on life!!!

For those of you going through PT, keep up the good work! It's hard to do but the rewards are wonderful. Here's a few pics from today...


----------



## Angryhalfling (Oct 8, 2011)

My knee cap was smashed in half about 18 years ago and my ACL was severed. Started MTBing six months ago after some epic weight loss through spinning classes. Cyclings only intensive and aggressive sport my knees can cope with and cope with it well they do.

If your using clipless id recommend you go flats, though saying the following id' had significant joint damage as well may be different just for ACL? My feet need the ability to naturally move over the pedal to find optimum ride position to avoid knee pain. My knees wrecked when i was clipless, they were set up properly its just dodgy knees and joints need more flexilibility to move around over the pedals for optimum position. 

Now on flats no knee pain, if i do get it its because Ive being cycling in to high a gear, I also bought a dropper to ensure my post is always correct ride position if I have to drop it on a rail, this might be worth considering for yourself to ensure 100% ride position all the time, its really important for my knees anyway.

And I always wear pads off roading/trail centres.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stripes said:


> Great pictures!  glad you're doing well.
> 
> I'm 13 months postoperative from ACL recon. I was doing good until I started pounding in the pedals. My knee hasn't been particularly happy because of that. So just a heads up: sometimes after the dic releases you, it may not feel quite right.
> 
> I'm back to icing and now Epsom salt baths and easier gears. Good luck on your recovery. Careful with overdoing it. Everyone's recovery is different but watch for future issues.


Thanks for your input Stripes, most appreciated! At this point, my knee feels great pushing the cranks uphill but it's a bit distressed for a day or so afterward. To this day, I have never felt any internal discomfort. What I am still feeling is the scar tissue pushing into my knee especially after a day of activity which causes some inflamation. Ice does help but time is what makes the real difference. When I begin to feel fatigue coming on in my knee during a ride, that's my signal to stop pushing and turn around.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I shredded my R ACL ~8 years ago playing soccer (during my 31st season). I had a patellar tendon graft and it's been awesome though the rehab took closer to 2 years.

There is nothing wrong with passing on the surgery option for either a partial tear or even a full one if you have or can build sufficient strength/support in the surrounding muscles and your orthopedist/PT person helps you develop a strengthening plan. I know of 4 people with no ACL who still play very aggressive sports (as in ice hockey among others!); your mileage may vary  

My knee never bothers me unless I bash it or course eheheh. Started riding SS about 1 month ago and was a bit worried about potential knee pain... nothin doing; it's been fine.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Angryhalfling said:


> My knee cap was smashed in half about 18 years ago and my ACL was severed. Started MTBing six months ago after some epic weight loss through spinning classes. Cyclings only intensive and aggressive sport my knees can cope with and cope with it well they do.
> 
> If your using clipless id recommend you go flats, though saying the following id' had significant joint damage as well may be different just for ACL? My feet need the ability to naturally move over the pedal to find optimum ride position to avoid knee pain. My knees wrecked when i was clipless, they were set up properly its just dodgy knees and joints need more flexilibility to move around over the pedals for optimum position.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's great to hear your recommendation. In fact, I am using platforms. My understanding is that pivoting motions are a no-no for ACL issues so until (if) my doctor clears me to use clipless again, I'll remain a platform rider.

After riding for years and years, it's clear that clipless pedals supply better control and better input. But I guess I've learned to balance myself and flow with the bike because although I slip a little with the platforms, I am riding better than I thought I would at this point.

I am hopeful that I can use clipless again in due time but I am in no hurry. Just being back in the saddle again is wonderful.


----------



## okiman (Feb 6, 2010)

I blew my ACL out back in 99 and wore a brace for the longest time untiI got into biking in 08. Before that my knee would dislocate a few times a year, but then with biking I was able to strengthen everything else to where I did not need the brace any more and no more dislocations. 

I have thought about surgery, but they said I would be 8-10 months of rehab, so I will stay with XC :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Another Update:*

I had a follow up visit with Orthopedic Surgeon. He reviewed my PT files and saw that things are going well. He did the joint movement/ligament test on my knee and said, "wow, your knee is much tighter now". He then said that I am basically excused from surgery as long as things continue to improve and or I do not have any serious set backs or issues.

I then asked him the MOST important question: Can I resume using clipless pedals?

His answer: It shouldn't be a problem,...yes. Just be careful for a while.

YESSSSSSS!!!

It may seem like I am getting off easy compared to alot of the other stories I have read in this forum. It's true, I am lucky but this has still been without a doubt, the worst incident in my life. There was a little bit of bad news from the O.S. too, he said that I will most likely always have difficulties to some degree going down steps or down slopes. I am still getting stronger and I still have a long way to go. I have seen some improvement going down steps and slopes as I get stronger so I assume that it will get even better in time.

This story isn't over yet...


----------



## okiman (Feb 6, 2010)

Hawg,

I have to say from my route that I took with a complete ACL tear, I spent several months (8 months)with a steel hinged knee brace to build up my other ligaments and muscles to where I took the brace off and just rode. As for the clipless, I had never rode with that before, but learned with the ACL tear and found that was what I needed to keep my leg straight on the crank with the minimal amount of pain. 

Now even with work I do not worry about my knee unless there is some lateral movement.

Best of luck


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Downer*

Currently in a downer mood. I've learned that heat is my knee's enemy. Hot showers, baths and hot days cause inflamation. So does standing in place. Icing is my savior.

My Ortho Surgeon just prescribed Meloxicam (Mobic), a powerful NSAID that I am to take once daily for one week to reduce inflamation. It's an arthritus med that we are using for it's anti-inflamatory properties. Crap, I was hoping I was through with NSAIDs!

I can still ride and pedal well but I am experiencing some pain if I really push hard for a while. I took it easy on my last grind (which is 6+ miles of varying uphill and 4 miles of downhill) and it went fine.

I have been instructed to take it easy for a while, rest when I can and continue light duty PT exercises as long as it doesn't cause pain.

I'm gimping around a bit more due to this.

On a good note, I slowly continue to gain stregnth which enables me to support my weight over the bike longer. Keeps me from getting beat up so much on the downhill terrain chatter.


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> Full ACL tear here myself. Long story short. I tore it back in 08 at boot camp which I didn't not know I tore it nor did I have it looked at so I took my web belt and put it around my knee for three months. Flash forward two years I have a MRI done. The doc say's I have a full tear, partial meniscus tear. I have two options 1) get it fixed and basically sit around to my EAS 2) Med sep out. I choose the second option. Reason I didn't get it fixed was the 12 month wait and honestly it really didn't bother me that much but I did have to be way more careful twisting during high impact stuff or sports. Thus I wear a nice knee brace but after I got home I got back into MTBing and through that and PT my knee I would say is back up to 85% were it used to be. Does it bother me sometimes, yes. The weather has a huge impact on how it feels. Will I get it fixed IDK. Problem with this is security in having a job and the year long wait well, that's a tuff one for an employer to keep someone who will be out for almost 12 months. Yes you could work depending on what you do but for me it could cost me my job which is on foot 50% of the time. Also if you where to get it fixed the chances of something happening again can go up. Best thing to do for you with what you want to do is get a nice knee brace, yes they can be quiet expensive but worth it for the knee and through bicycling and PT it will slowly get back to normal. Best of luck.
> Hutch
> Edit: I would get a MRI if you can because the Xray will only show bone damage not really what's going on in there.


If you can afford it do it! FMLA should cover that sort of stuff. Just tell your employer you must take medical leave and bring them a FMLA brochure. Scare them just enough to want you back.


----------



## squads (Feb 8, 2004)

Fellow knee injury rider checking in here. I twisted my knee in a skiing crash roughly 40 days ago. The x-rays came out clean, but initial diagnosis with the knee movement tests was a ruptured ACL (this ultimately turned out to be incorrect). The therapist there gave me mobility exercises to keep the ROM intact. I believe this helped the healing process immensely, because it prevents scar tissue from forming abnormally and preventing smooth movement.

I visited a well known orthopedist a week later and he again did the knee movement tests. He said its likely a partial PCL or ACL tear and this was dead on. An MRI found damage and swelling at the bone connection for both ligaments. There was a lot of looseness in the joint for several weeks and I was wearing a brace during this period. Walking was not a major issue, but it would get irritated after a day of work (on my feet quite a bit), so I was generally icing when I got home. The meniscus showed up clean in the MRI, but there might be some associated damage with it since I get some pain and swelling not associated with the ligaments. 

I started PT about 2 weeks ago and that is helping considerably. The knee is tightening up and pain is lessening significantly. I stopped using the brace a week or so ago and find it better and more comfortable without it now. 

I am likely still several weeks from getting back on a bike, but man am I jonesing to get out on the dirt. I came back from the ski trip and we had the nicest March weather I have ever witnessed here in PA. 

Are you wearing a brace while riding ambassadorhog? The orthopedist was showing me some athletic braces and I wasn't sure this was necessary for biking.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

mtboz said:


> If you can afford it do it! FMLA should cover that sort of stuff. Just tell your employer you must take medical leave and bring them a FMLA brochure. Scare them just enough to want you back.


I would but I was laid off as of recently. At least my riding has gone up ten fold. Ambassadorhawg, sorry to hear how the knee is going. Part of the problem with an ACL tear is the the quads, hamstrings, calfs have to do double duty to keep everything in order. If your still not going to go with surgery the best bet is to strengthen those areas as they are the first to tire and thus results in the swelling because well, there's no ACL support. Best of luck. - Hutch


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

squads said:


> Fellow knee injury rider checking in here. I twisted my knee in a skiing crash roughly 40 days ago. The x-rays came out clean, but initial diagnosis with the knee movement tests was a ruptured ACL (this ultimately turned out to be incorrect). The therapist there gave me mobility exercises to keep the ROM intact. I believe this helped the healing process immensely, because it prevents scar tissue from forming abnormally and preventing smooth movement.
> 
> I visited a well known orthopedist a week later and he again did the knee movement tests. He said its likely a partial PCL or ACL tear and this was dead on. An MRI found damage and swelling at the bone connection for both ligaments. There was a lot of looseness in the joint for several weeks and I was wearing a brace during this period. Walking was not a major issue, but it would get irritated after a day of work (on my feet quite a bit), so I was generally icing when I got home. The meniscus showed up clean in the MRI, but there might be some associated damage with it since I get some pain and swelling not associated with the ligaments.
> 
> ...


I haven't worn a brace while riding but I did find an inexpensive brace that would have worked. Up until now, I had no pain related to my injury so I never did use the brace for riding. I did use it for work for a while because of all the heavy lifting required. But, I actually reached a point where wearing the brace was holding me back from what I felt I was capable of doing so I stopped using it altogether.

When you do get back in the saddle, take it gently. Don't push at all. Pedal on level ground and concentrate on reintroducing the motion of going through pedal strokes to your knee. Go slow. Go slow. Go slow.

If you are experiencing pain when exerting pressure through your knee, I would wear a brace for the extra support it will offer. This injury is a little different for everyone, it would seem. Use extreme caution for a long, long while because you can't be too careful during the healing process which is slow.

Is there a planned surgery or are they trying to stregnthen through PT to avoid it first?


----------



## squads (Feb 8, 2004)

It is supposed to heal without requiring surgery thankfully. It is definitely key to not make any leaps of faith with knee usage. I have to keep telling myself to work through the PT and when the time is ready I can get back to sports and outdoor stuff. The repercussions of a setback or further injury are far worse than just getting it healed the first time.

For now I can ride a stationary bike without any issue, so I'll stick to that. Usually I play softball, but I will probably skip that entirely this year. The torque involved with swinging the bat makes me cringe at the thought.

Did you ever get an MRI done?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

squads said:


> It is supposed to heal without requiring surgery thankfully. It is definitely key to not make any leaps of faith with knee usage. I have to keep telling myself to work through the PT and when the time is ready I can get back to sports and outdoor stuff. The repercussions of a setback or further injury are far worse than just getting it healed the first time.
> 
> For now I can ride a stationary bike without any issue, so I'll stick to that. Usually I play softball, but I will probably skip that entirely this year. The torque involved with swinging the bat makes me cringe at the thought.
> 
> Did you ever get an MRI done?


I have not had an MRI but I think if I continue to have issues the doctor will order one.

Speaking of swinging a bat, I took a couple of chops about 2.5 months after my accident. It did not feel gopd on my knee at all. Felt like it was gonna twist of!!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stripes said:


> How far along are you in recovery? I know the frustration  Icing in the cold weather sucks, chews, and blows. Heat feels great but because of the increased inflammation, it tends to increase scar tissue, and that's really fun to have broken up.
> 
> Currently 14 months out from surgery. I thought I was done with everything, unfortunately, it looks like I'm not
> 
> ...


Wow, what a bummer! I'm at 5 months since my accident but I didn't have surgery (and I hope I never need it). I'm thinking that the heat has created more scar tissue as you explained. I was shown how to break it up myself but ouch does that hurt to do!!! Interfering scar tissue is exactly what it feels like in there lately....

Think positive...it helps you heal.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Currently in a downer mood. I've learned that heat is my knee's enemy. Hot showers, baths and hot days cause inflamation. So does standing in place. Icing is my savior.
> 
> My Ortho Surgeon just prescribed Meloxicam (Mobic), a powerful NSAID that I am to take once daily for one week to reduce inflamation. It's an arthritus med that we are using for it's anti-inflamatory properties. Crap, I was hoping I was through with NSAIDs!
> 
> ...


ambassadorhawg,

Just read this thread and wanted to tell you good luck in the rest of your recovery. My right knee was damaged badIy in high school football and I as others just strengthened it up enough to dodge the scalpel. I have been biking about 13 years and I know it is what allows me to live pain free with such an effed up knee.

I do have one suggestion to help with swelling and that is to elevate by laying on your back and keeping the leg at 90 degrees and then combine that with icing. I know it is basic and forgive me if you were already doing it but I know from experience that it works. Again, good luck and keep your chin up!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

pitanan said:


> ambassadorhawg,
> 
> Just read this thread and wanted to tell you good luck in the rest of your recovery. My right knee was damaged badIy in high school football and I as others just strengthened it up enough to dodge the scalpel. I have been biking about 13 years and I know it is what allows me to live pain free with such an effed up knee.
> 
> I do have one suggestion to help with swelling and that is to elevate by laying on your back and keeping the leg at 90 degrees and then combine that with icing. I know it is basic and forgive me if you were already doing it but I know from experience that it works. Again, good luck and keep your chin up!


Thanks pitanan. Yep, elevating makes a world of difference. I got lazy at one point and stopped elevating when icing for a short stretch a few months back. I was wondering why I wasn't getting the reduction of swelling after icing and I figured out that I had been forgetting to elevate. Huge difference.


----------



## lolaralph (Oct 9, 2011)

I tore my ACL and meniscus on my Moto-x bike a few years back, initially my ortho thought it was only a meniscus tear which I elected to have repaired, during that surgery the ACL tear was discovered, I had the patellar tendon repair done exactly one month later. Unfortunately in that months time I did more damage to my meniscus due to the limited support my joint was getting from the bad ACL. According to my surgeon that is fairly common in active people. Hopefully this isn't an issue for you, just something to think about.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Hopefully, I can avoid surgery. Although ACL replacement is an outpatient proceedure, the healing time is roughly 12 months!!! YIKES!!!
> 
> Anyone out there riding with a damaged ACL??? I'd appreciate some input/feedback.
> 
> ...


Broke my femur, tore my ACL. MCL, LCL and both meniscus' in a dirt bike crash on July 17, 2009. I was back riding on April 7, 2010.

I still have an issue with my meniscus that only affects me with I'm doing something where my foot impacts the ground repeatedly...running, snowboarding on bumpy terrain (powder is fine), etc...biking doesn't bother me at all and if anything, keeps my knee loose and felling better.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm late to the party here (probably why my username is SlowMTBer), but I also have a less than perfect knee. In Sept 1987, I crashed on a Motocross bike, and tore my left knee up pretty good. I went to the emergency room, and was diagnosed with a sprained knee. I was told to go to the Orthopedic doctor's office the next day. The Orthopedic guy did all the movement tests, and thought my knee felt solid. The swelling continued to increase, and over the next 2 weeks he pulled large amounts of bloody fluid from my knee. He told me that he wanted to do a scope to clean up the knee and check for damage.

During the surgery, he found an ACL completely severed and mutilated, the MCL partially torn, and other areas of the knee showing damage. He clipped the ACL loose on both ends and sent me home. I did rehab for 2 or 3 weeks to regain strength and range of motion. I ordered a really expensive knee brace and wore it once for racing, but was back on the bike racing 2 months later with no brace. I continued to race for 10 years after that, and never felt the effects of the bad knee.

2 years ago, I twisted my knee stepping in a hole while walking across the fairway on a golf course, and that took longer to recover from than the original injury. I haven't had any issues while mountain biking (only been doing it since Nov 2011) but I did have a little pain in the outside of my knee on extended rides after getting on m y new bike. I had a fitting by a Bike Fit dealer, and found that I needed to move my pedals out about 1 inch on each side to properly align my knee. I bought spacers for that, and have been pain free since.

My advice is to continue to take care of your knee. Strengthen it as much as practical, and continue to ride. Be careful with any motion that causes your knee to twist, or any type running that causes you to stop and start quickly, such as tennis.

I am a big guy now. I quit racing at 215 lbs (probably 10 lbs overweight) at 6'1" but now am at 250. I think losing down to about 185 is possible now, and I think that will be much easier on my knees as I get older (47 now).

Best of luck to you with your recovery.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

SlowMTBer said:


> I'm late to the party here (probably why my username is SlowMTBer), but I also have a less than perfect knee. In Sept 1987, I crashed on a Motocross bike, and tore my left knee up pretty good. I went to the emergency room, and was diagnosed with a sprained knee. I was told to go to the Orthopedic doctor's office the next day. The Orthopedic guy did all the movement tests, and thought my knee felt solid. The swelling continued to increase, and over the next 2 weeks he pulled large amounts of bloody fluid from my knee. He told me that he wanted to do a scope to clean up the knee and check for damage.
> 
> During the surgery, he found an ACL completely severed and mutilated, the MCL partially torn, and other areas of the knee showing damage. He clipped the ACL loose on both ends and sent me home. I did rehab for 2 or 3 weeks to regain strength and range of motion. I ordered a really expensive knee brace and wore it once for racing, but was back on the bike racing 2 months later with no brace. I continued to race for 10 years after that, and never felt the effects of the bad knee.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. It's very interesting to read all the experiences.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Update: 5-7-2012*

Visited the Ortho Surgery Dept again today. It's been a full month since I have been feeling discomfort. It has gotten a little better but I am not where I was before this happened.

The head of the dept thinks my current issue is due to reaggrovation of my injury, plus development of arthritus. He happily agreed to sched an MRI but didn't think it was necessary. So, I go in on the 19th for the MRI.

I am still cleared to ride catiously and he gave me a specific leg lift exercise to do to stegnthen my thigh muscles. He believes weak thigh muscles are also in part to blame for this. It was when weight was added to my PT exercises that I started feeling pain so I guess he's right. My knee/leg wasn't/isn't ready to use weight lifting.

I can ride OK but if I push hard, I have knee cap pain so grinding out of the saddle for long periods is too ouchy for me at present.


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is my 2 cents.

Blew ACL Dec 28th
MRI'a on Jan 3 
No other damage (lucky)
Back on the bike in a week. Kept pushing hard. I hiked Yosemite 9 days before surgery. 
Climbed Mt Hamilton 2 days before surgery.
Surgery Feb 7th (surgery was originally planned for Jan 27th but had to move because of insurance issue)
Pedaling a spin bike week 3 post op. Each week after that I have improved.
Week 9 I was hiking 8 miles with 1500 of elevation gain. 
Week 12: cleared to ride outside. I can pretty much ride anything I want on the road.(I am clipped in). Did 2:40 on Saturday with a 2000 foot climb. 
Week 13 : Started to run/walk 1 minute intervals. (actually did a 6 minute interval today)


I am extremely aggressive(not pro aggressive but, pretty aggressive) with my PT and work very very hard. I go to 2 different PT to get a better cross training. One thing you will learn is everyone has "their" way and no 2 places are the same. My PT sessions at a clinic are 2.5 to 3.5 hours. 

I was extremely active prior to surgery and it was a very difficult decision to have surgery. I still question it. I had big plans this year that I had to scrap. I put on 15lbs (pisses me off).

This week I have a nephew coming into town and we are headed to Yosemite. I have no idea what I will or wont be able to do. Yes I am taking risks and have been. They are all calculated and I am taking many many precautions during these activities. I talk to my therapists about what I want to do and what I am doing. One is more aggressive than the other. For the most part I balance them out. 

I had no pain post surgery. And I mean none. I was extremely lucky on this too. Everything has been perfect. I am progressing quickly and I have my life back for the most part. I work out 5-6 days a week. But I spend a lot of time off my feet icing even when I don't have inflammation.

Even with how perfect its been, I really question if I made the right decision. 

I have so much to share. If anyone has any questions feel free to contact me.

Good luck.

Oh and planing to be back on the mt bike next week. Only reason not on it yet is because my wheels are being rebuilt.

Meeting a buddy in Utah in October. It is giving me the motivation to work hard and progress.


----------



## PlayAllDay (Apr 24, 2006)

Ooh, good luck w/ your recovery. Long process, I know. Had two acl econstructions in left knee from years of snowboarding/park. Patella for first and cadaver achilles for second which was way better. Recently, I had to get a Synvisc One injection because now my tibia plateau and femur are partially exposed. Took 6 weeks to kick in but that stuff is amazing. 6 months and I have no pain. Time for another shot soon though before it does. Chondromalacia in the good knee, which I just got cortisone for.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Best Possible News!!!*

I went in today to meet with my Orthopedic Surgery Doctor to review my recent MRI. I was verrrry nerrrrvous and waiting for him to come into the room took foreeeever.

But he had the best news possible for me. My MRI is normal! No ACL tear, nothing damaged at all!!! 

What a load off my mind. Talk about emotional healing, wow!

Anyway, he said now that we know that there is nothing really wrong, it's time to push on with lots of PT. He said it's gonna hurt, and I'm gonna get inflamation, swelling, and stiffness, but that this is a normal part of the rebuilding process.

Ouch time for a long while now... 

But at least riding doesn't hurt too bad


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's good news.


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a full tear in my left ACL thanks to falling off a climb up a side of a hill. Dropped about 5 foot with my left leg straight out. Anyway I only did PT for it. Luckily cycling is great PT too!. I may go in for surgery eventually but for now I am not. My doc said my knee feels tight again after all the working out I have done as well as cycling. It has never bothered me while I was riding but it will bother me when I am walking around from time to time. I have actually hurt it a little before and rode that day with no pain. I can ride with less pain than walking 100% of the time. 
This happened in the middle of March last year and now my knee feels fine. I tore some cartilage too which will get caught every now and then and I got to push it back in place but no pain. Again this is only when walking.
I am really thinking of surgery on the cartilage tears I have to clean it up. That is where my issues are. The torn ACL does not bother me. Unless I ever wanted to learn to ski or something then it could be an issue.


----------



## n8swag (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that! I tore my ACL last september and had surgery 3 months ago... I'm gonna see if my therapist will let me ride on the road if I don't torque it too much... cause I've ridden stationary bike at PT. Hope it heals soon man! btw, I had ACL completely torn and two meniscus tears.


----------

